

Migrating Classic ASP to ASP.NET MVC. Should I? - rogeralan

We currently have a web site using around 20 Classic ASP pages. I’m looking to migrate the ASP pages to ASP.NET MVC as I think this would be a good platform since we have been using Microsoft products for about 10 years. I am not familiar with ASP.NET so this is going to be a pretty huge undertaking for me. I’ve been tasked to come up with the number of hours and approximate costs to do this conversion.<p>I have a couple of questions;
1) In educating myself with ASP.NET, I’m reading that most bloggers etc. are using C#. I was hoping to use my VB skills but know I’m thinking it might make sense to use C#. (only because everyone seems to be doing so. ) Do you agree?
2) What’s the best way to figure out how to size this beast? Learn ASP.NET MVC enough to figure it out myself or hire someone to do it for me. I’m thinking hiring someone.
3) Lastly, do you agree that ASP.NET MVC would be the best choice for us?<p>Thank you for your time.
======
Athtar
Yes, C# is definitely the way to go. VB is still supported but C# is now the
primary language if you are doing .NET development.

What functionality do the current ASP pages provide? Is this for a website or
are these custom applications? Either way, I would recommend switching to MVC
but depending on the use, your approach will vary.

~~~
rogeralan
Lots of forms. like registration and updating user info etc.

Lots of pages that list data using tables. Different logic for changing what
gets displayed on the pages. For example, showing something based on a user
being logged in or not.

------
Tangaroa
C# will make it easier to support in the future since more developers will
know that language, but a port between languages will take the longest amount
of time. If ASP.NET is close enough to ASP, using it could cut your
development time by a great deal.

Is there a reason for moving from ASP to ASP.NET? If the old language is still
supported and the software works as you need it to, the least expensive
solution is to keep the old code.

~~~
rogeralan
Client feels that it's old technology and is worried that MS won't support it
in the future.

